# Fairbanks, IN Comp



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 31, 2007)

Good luck.  Dont forget the most important thing on the trip.  THE DIGITAL CAMERA!

Looks like you will have a few T-storms so an umbrella may be helpful as well.

http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/ ... undeclared


----------

